
Golang Echo v2 released - vishr
https://labstack.com/blog/echo-v2-released
======
njpatel
I've raved about Echo before on HN, but I'll do it again because it's is one
of those frameworks that are just lovely to use. Very easy to keep API mapped
in your head, code is simple and straight-forward, performance is great, and
it plays nicely with standard handlers.

Thank you to all that worked on this release!

